# Start Recording Late



## Teeps (Aug 16, 2001)

Hey TiVo,
How about a "Start Recording Late" feature; with one second intervals up to one minute?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

I agree. But there are 26 threads on that starting about here:http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4480474#post4480474

Still nothing since 2006. Someday.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Just enable overlap protection. If two shows overlap and there isn't enough tuners to record them both then the lowest priority one will get clipped, up to 5 minutes, so that it can still be recorded.


----------



## NCSU2008 (Jun 1, 2015)

9th post. need to pm someone


----------



## Teeps (Aug 16, 2001)

Dan203 said:


> Just enable overlap protection. If two shows overlap and there isn't enough tuners to record them both then the lowest priority one will get clipped, up to 5 minutes, so that it can still be recorded.


Yes that works if you have an abundance of tuners available.
If not, as you point out, the next program intro gets clipped.

So IMO, pad and overlap protection does not work; as the lead in to the next program is lost.

Even if the stop recording late could be set by 1 second increments, the same thing happens, to the subsequent program, if an idle tuner is not available.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

My point is that there is already negative padding, it's just automatic rather then manual like you suggested.

A better option for the whole siutation would be for TiVo to fix the feature that allows back to back recording on the same channel that overlap to share the portion of the show that overlaps.


----------



## Teeps (Aug 16, 2001)

Dan203 said:


> My point is that there is already negative padding, it's just automatic rather then manual like you suggested.
> 
> A better option for the whole siutation would be for TiVo to fix the feature that allows back to back recording on the same channel that overlap to share the portion of the show that overlaps.


Yeah, that would work.


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot (Jan 7, 2016)

Teeps said:


> Hey TiVo,
> How about a "Start Recording Late" feature; with one second intervals up to one minute?


No more than 10 seconds needed.....but then needs for minutes up to 1 hour because of Sports overruns.


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot (Jan 7, 2016)

Dan203 said:


> My point is that there is already negative padding, it's just automatic rather then manual like you suggested.
> 
> A better option for the whole siutation would be for TiVo to fix the feature that allows back to back recording on the same channel that overlap to share the portion of the show that overlaps.


Negative padding only works in increments of 1 minute or higher, not 3-9 seconds.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Why do we need 3-9 seconds?


----------



## Teeps (Aug 16, 2001)

Dan203 said:


> Why do we need 3-9 seconds?


Schedule a single recording of big bang theory add 2 minutes to the record time.
Then watch it; or not, skip to the 30 minute tick and time how much runs over the hour. That's why.

Though I agree that 3 to 9 seconds is arbitrary; one second intervals up to one minute can't be that difficult to code for and leaves the user the most options.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

But second increments of any kind seem arbitrary. No one wants to have to mange which show runs 22 seconds long and which runs 38 seconds long. Just add a minute and live with it.


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot (Jan 7, 2016)

Dan203 said:


> Why do we need 3-9 seconds?


Because after one, two or three hops to satellites in geosynchronous orbit (depending on DBS or Cable) and the actual MPEG 2 Encoders (and an extra MPEG4 encode for DBS) the start and end time is off 3-9 seconds from atomic time, which kills the last punch line in a number of 30 minute comedies.

If you set for extra 1 minute buffer, you lose the beginning 51-57 seconds of the lower priority program.

Program times are consistent on a channel, when you figure out the lag.

At that point, just sets that factor for that channel.


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot (Jan 7, 2016)

Teeps said:


> Schedule a single recording of big bang theory add 2 minutes to the record time.
> Then watch it; or not, skip to the 30 minute tick and time how much runs over the hour. That's why.
> 
> Though I agree that 3 to 9 seconds is arbitrary; one second intervals up to one minute can't be that difficult to code for and leaves the user the most options.


Big Bang is scheduled in guide to run to :31. You will only lose 3-9 seconds with no buffer.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

SomeRandomIdiot said:


> Because after one, two or three hops to satellites in geosynchronous orbit (depending on DBS or Cable) and the actual MPEG 2 Encoders (and an extra MPEG4 encode for DBS) the start and end time is off 3-9 seconds from atomic time, which kills the last punch line in a number of 30 minute comedies.
> 
> If you set for extra 1 minute buffer, you lose the beginning 51-57 seconds of the lower priority program.
> 
> ...


I've been a TiVo user for a looooooong time. They've never been big fans of options like that. They've always tried to shield users from the options as much as they can. I see no scenario where they would add second increments to the padding options for this sort of granular control. Only the uber geeks would ever use it.


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot (Jan 7, 2016)

Dan203 said:


> I've been a TiVo user for a looooooong time. They've never been big fans of options like that. They've always tried to shield users from the options as much as they can. I see no scenario where they would add second increments to the padding options for this sort of granular control. Only the uber geeks would ever use it.


WOuld not need it if 1 tuner could record 2 show on same channel with 60 second buffer on both sides like Directv

For that matter, DTV tries to compensate for the 3 bounces and even without buffer the tuner is much closer than Tivos solution.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

SomeRandomIdiot said:


> WOuld not need it if 1 tuner could record 2 show on same channel with 60 second buffer on both sides like Directv For that matter, DTV tries to compensate for the 3 bounces and even without buffer the tuner is much closer than Tivos solution.


Best thing about a directv Dvr over TiVo. The overlap and the soft buffering

All systems have pluses and minuses but this is a big one for me.


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot (Jan 7, 2016)

TonyD79 said:


> Best thing about a directv Dvr over TiVo. The overlap and the soft buffering
> 
> All systems have pluses and minuses but this is a big one for me.


AGree


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

SomeRandomIdiot said:


> WOuld not need it if 1 tuner could record 2 show on same channel with 60 second buffer on both sides like Directv
> 
> For that matter, DTV tries to compensate for the 3 bounces and even without buffer the tuner is much closer than Tivos solution.


TiVo tried this when the Roamio was first released and there was an issue where it caused a glitch in the overlapping parts. They eventually removed it.


----------

